# CF Boats



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with CF sailboats? Mfg.(Canadian?),build quality,etc.The ones I''ve seen on the net are older boats, but I''ve not been able to find any information on them.The 37 footer I was looking at was designed by Dennis Choate. Any information would be greatly appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Never heard of CF. Could you be thinking of CS which was Canadian built?


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Sailmc,

I had never heard of the CF boats either.My thinking was along the same line as yours.After digging around the net a little more, I think the boat might have been built by a yard called "Dencho Marine" in S.Cal., but I don''t know this for sure.There are two of the "CF" 37 footers listed on "Yachtworld." They appear to be "old school" race boats.The ad on "Yachtworld" lists the hull material as fiberglass, but with a displacement of ~12K, I suspect that possibly the deck and hull are some type of composite material.That''s one aspect of knowing more about the boat that I''m particularly interested in.At this point, I seem to be "Lost in Translation." Where''s Jeff_H when you need him? 8^)


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

CF stands for Choate-Feo, I believe. Dennis Choate (Dencho) built many of these boats in Long Beach, CA. A CF 27 was famous a few years ago when campaigned by Dennis C. CF 37s are good boats similar in size and shape to Catalina 38s. I''m sure there are much more knowledgeable folks than me out there who could give you info.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

jgeissinger,

Thanks for the info.I have a couple of design databases on my home PC.I''ll try entering the Choate-Feo as manufacturer,and see if they bring up anything.I did find the boat listed on "Carl''s Sailing Calculator," as a CF 37 and the specs.for the boat were almost identical to a Farr 11.6 (38 footer)with the exception of the CF 37 being about ~2500lb.heavier.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking at a CF37 also. I was told only 10 were built. There are a couple still sailing in Southern California. I really like the style, having owned a Santana 30 that is very similar. Let me know if you find out anything.
Troy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am the owner of an awesome CF 37 designed and built by Dennis Choate. The boat is located in Santa Barbara and is now for sale. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## richh04 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to wake the dead on such and old post but I am looking at a CF37 in Michigan and I am curious if anybody has information about these boats.


----------



## John Reinhart (Dec 6, 2020)

yep a old string but I chip in anyway, ..... I have a CF37 Dennis Choate or Choate Feo 37 ... a awesome boat ! made a 3.25 hr trip last month, from two harbors to Long beach Very comfortably.


----------



## henryh (5 mo ago)

I recently purchased a choate 37.5. was wondering if it's a cored hull or not as well as the deck. I bought it to live in and it is very livable now just needing to get some things done to it. Brought it down from Bremerton WA to Portland, or.


----------

